# maplins incubator



## haziflad (Jan 12, 2010)

AC/DC 25-Litre Maxi Fridge : Accessories : Maplin Electronics

check this out 


exo terra or what


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

Other than the 'Lucky Reptile' sticker on the front it is EXACTLY the same. Just a lot cheaper because it isn't linked to any specific hobby or product.:2thumb:


----------



## DJH1 (Nov 13, 2007)

My worry would be that it states 'Not for continual use' at bottom! 10hr max. run time. Poly box or aquarium are my favoured methods.


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

DJH1 said:


> My worry would be that it states 'Not for continual use' at bottom! 10hr max. run time. Poly box or aquarium are my favoured methods.


Yeah, I queried this and they said it was ok because the thermostat turns it on/off when needed. Apparently it would only be a problem if you try to run the heater outside when it's freezing or the chilling function in the balzing sun.


----------



## DJH1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Ok. i can see the logic. I'm just fixed in my ways, i wish you luck!


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

A couple of points about it, is the thermostat adjustable?
The obtainable temperature it can reach is depending on the external room temperature.


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

reptiles-ink said:


> A couple of points about it, is the thermostat adjustable?
> The obtainable temperature it can reach is depending on the external room temperature.



It's as adjustable as the Lucky Reptile version, literally the only difference is the Lucky Reptile sticker and the packaging otherwise it is exactly the same unit and according to the instructions it is even made in the same place as the addresses are the same.


----------



## Big Marky (May 3, 2010)

Top tip mate thanks! 

I had one of the Luck Reptile ones ages ago & sold it - probably cost double that. Just remember to put a decent thermometer inside as the built in one (on mine anyway) was a bit off.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Typical example of paying more for a brand name.. Lol.. Let us know your results..

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

hi

i saw this in the window of Maplins
instantly thought of the exo terra/herp nursery

if you read the specs though, they only recommend using it for around 10 hours i think it says


Daz


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

dazdaraz said:


> hi
> 
> i saw this in the window of Maplins
> instantly thought of the exo terra/herp nursery
> ...


Well I've had the unit running now for 24 hours with a temperature logger inside and it is holding nicely at an average 32 degrees. It does exactly what the Lucky Reptile unit does (hardly surprising considering it IS the same thing) in that it allows the preset temp to rise and fall by two degrees on the display before kicking in the heating or the chilling function . I'm gonna leave it for at least a fortnight and I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

deefa139 said:


> Well I've had the unit running now for 24 hours with a temperature logger inside and it is holding nicely at an average 32 degrees. It does exactly what the Lucky Reptile unit does (hardly surprising considering it IS the same thing) in that it allows the preset temp to rise and fall by two degrees on the display before kicking in the heating or the chilling function . I'm gonna leave it for at least a fortnight and I will let you know how it goes.


Hope it goes ok for you as all the ones we have sold over the time be it lucky reptile or exo terra have all be returned within warranty period due to going wrong.
Lets hope they are better now.


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

petman99 said:


> Hope it goes ok for you as all the ones we have sold over the time be it lucky reptile or exo terra have all be returned within warranty period due to going wrong.
> Lets hope they are better now.


So why then if you think they are that bad are you still selling them knowing that they will have to be returned - great customer service :bash:


----------



## tigerpython (Jan 20, 2013)

*incubator*

hi did this work as im looking at getting one. and did it hold temps and humidity. please get back


----------



## Dante92 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey, any news on how this worked as an incubator ?


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

Mine worked well, held temperatures as it should for three months. Unfortunately I didn't have anything other than quail eggs to put in it but they all hatched apart from two (24 eggs).


----------



## tigerpython (Jan 20, 2013)

*incubator*

anybody else had one of these and hatched eggs?


----------

